# Question on Konad Stamping Nail Art



## elb154 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have read several posts about this and it seems great. I am thinking of getting one and splitting the cost with my sister. I am just a little confused on what and where to buy it. Couldn't really find I good answer so I am hoping someone could help me. I have found a few sites with the products that range from $5-100s of dollars. I don't want anything too extensive just some basics for now. Where should I buy the stuff and what should I get??

So far I found the following sites that others have mentioned (not sure if they are ok or not):
Konad Stamping Nail Art
Revolutionary Nail Art System, Konad USA
www.WowSoCool.com Konad Stamping Nail Art
Konad Stamping Nail Art Products USA CANADA, Konad stamping Nail art, Konad Nail Design, Konad USA , Nail Art Image plate, USA, UK, CANADA, EUROPE, AUSTRALIA, Nail art stamp, Foot Scraper, Nail Nipper, Nail Art, Nail Art Scraper, Nail buffer, 4-Way B


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 18, 2010)

I've only heard of some of the ones you've listed there, and of those, the most popular is wowsocool.com. I believe most people who have bought from them have been satisfied, however I have not purchased from them personally; I buy my Konad supplies from www.ocnailart.com

If you read a lot of nail blogs, you'll find a discount code for ocnailart redeemable for a 30% discount.  (I use 'polishorperish' as that's the code associated with the blog I contribute to, but there are countless others including 'scrangie' etc.)  In addition, Kathleen (owner/operator) ships for free within the US/Canada with a purchase of $20 or more (after coupons).  All in all I have ordered from her 3 times and she has been very professional on all occasions. Shipping is fast and she's very quick to respond to email.

Having said all that... regardless of where you purchase your supplies... here are the basics:

Stamping polish: Black pearl
Stamping polish: White
double ended stamper
_plastic_ scraper
a couple of plates of your choice
Konad top coat* (there is some debate about this. some people find it makes their designs smear, others think it's the only think to prevent it from smearing. i suggest you buy a bottle and make your own decision.)

You can stamp with alternative (non-Konad) polishes and typically chrome polishes (China Glaze Romantiques, Sally Hansen chromes etc.) are good for this. I have not found a black or a white better than Konad though.

HTH!


----------



## obscuria (Feb 18, 2010)

I buy mine from wowsocool.com now. I used to buy it off of the official Konad site, but since it's based in Asia, shipping takes a while.

wowsocool.com ships from the U.S. (San Francisco).
Also (don't know if it still works) you can get 30% off your order using the code: wowsocool30

I've been satisfied with them, they ship out pretty quickly.


----------



## bebs (Feb 19, 2010)

I've order from both wowsocool and ocnailart and here's my reviews 

ocnailart has shipped out almost always within 24 hours of my order and because I live so close to the shipping site I normally get it the next day. the prices there are about the same as everybody elses however they will honor other sellers codes and give you a discount for that % off, I've always gotten my items fast and in wonderful condition (ordered from them many times) 

wowsocool... what to say, I've ordered from them three times, and each time has been well a long waiting period in order to get my things (they emailed saying they would ship out on monday, ordered on friday) and then it didn't ship until the monday after (more then a week late) I was really let down with that each time I ordered. the items were great.. it was just that long wait time and that annoying week after I had already gotten an email saying they shipped out and didn't really do that at all

the upside is however they do have some plates that ocnailart doesn't have, so if you aren't worried about the amount of time they do have a bigger stock of those and it seems like the polish too 

of both sites:
$20 or more after coupons = free ship 
and 30% off coupon codes floating around the web


----------



## elb154 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you so much to everyone. I am going to place my first order now! Can't wait to try it out!

...I was just worried when I saw some of those hundred dollar kits that I was going to be missing something important and have a bunch of stuff I couldn't use.

Thanks!


----------

